
The human immune response and the impact of age, sex, and genetics - lainon
http://misage.pasteur.fr/
======
lainon
paper:
[http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2017/12/26/1714765115.full](http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2017/12/26/1714765115.full)

